# no drives were found click load driver to provide a mass storage driver for install



## altafrizwan (Jul 16, 2014)

HI,
I'm trying to install windows server 2008 X86 on Dell PowerEdge R320.
but it is not able to read the Physical Hard Drive.
Error Message : "no drives were found click load driver to provide a mass storage driver for installation".
when I'm clicking on Browse button it is asking to select the drivers location.
Hard disk is SATA 1TB (NON-RAID)
i have download drivers from the Dell website but still no use.
Please help me out with this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

1– Boot from the Windows Disc/USB
2- Go to *Repair Your Computer, *Or *Press Shift + F10* to go directly to the *Command Prompt *
3- In the *RE* (recovery environment) choose *command prompt* and type following commands pressing after each bold command:
i)* diskpart*
ii) *list disk*
it will show the list of your drives, with the information:
- status 
- total space
- free space
status would probably be "*invalid*" and free space would be "*0 bytes*" 
you have to select the drive next with

iii) *select disk* <disk number>
*disk number* = as listed in previous command, normally *0
*iv) *clean *(this erases all data on the Disk, so be sure you choose the correct one)now for verification of disk status and free space type
v)*list disk*
the status should be "*online*" and free space should be "*disk size*"
vi)*exit*

4- now restart the machine and boot from the Windows Disc/USB again
proceed and at "*select disk to install windows*" you would be able to view the hard disk drives


----------



## altafrizwan (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank spunk I have tried what u said.
When I typed "LIST DISK" a message appear "there a no fixed disk attached ".
Let me show the image.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

What model PowerEdge? At any rate you will have to configure the raid array first. Or you will effectively have 'no drives present'

During the boot process I think the order is 
Memory
System 
Network
Raid 
Or something like that, though depending on your model there may be more or less. To enter the raid config is normally Ctrl R Here you can configure your array (drives... if you will) which 2008 should have the drivers present for and will then recognise.


----------



## altafrizwan (Jul 16, 2014)

Model which I am using is Poweredge R320
Where should I press ctrl+r?? 
Can u give me step by step procedure to configure raid.
It will b more helpful.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Turn on the server

It will run through system checks as it activates the various devices. This is just white text on a black screen similar to a normal PC boot.

It will check memory first, then you will see some options to enter system configuration settins. F1 or FX Ctrl S I think maybe one or two others... Just ignore these and allow it to continue.

It will then boot the network cards. Depeding on the type it will say something like Broadcom NetXtreme or whatever Ctrl (something) to enter.... just ignore and allow it to continue booting.

Next is the bit you want. It will say loading raid or HBA adaptor or whatever depending on your hardware, along with some other text, but it will also say toward the end or at the end Press Ctrl R to configure. At which point you will press Ctrl R. 

You only get a few seconds (maybe 3) to enter each of these setup menus. If you press nothing or press the incorrect keyboard keys it will assume you don't want to configure anything an continue automatically.

Once you are in the raid config you can set up your disk array.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In addition to what Jim is saying, boot into Setup (Bios) and see if the HDD is listed. You may need to configure the RAID adapter first.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Correction on Jim's boot order from Post #4; all PowerEdge servers boot:
Memory
System 
RAID
Network

The only way that would be different is if the Network card has a BootRom that would allow it to boot from a different server disk image over the network. 

From the troubleshooting paradigm to follow what Spunk said about BIOS detecting your RAID array; you can test by disconnecting the RAID card *if it has one inside the computer case* or disconnecting RAID external array and all associated data and power cables. If this is in an 84" data center rack, this could take all day (at least it did in my old setup)! Now go find yourself a vanilla SATA or SCSI hard drive and plug into SATA0 port or into an onboard SCSI0 port. PowerEdges will have one of these two for operating an internal drive. Install Windows Server 2008 or actually any windows, such as Win7 client OS. If BIOS detects that internal hard drive *SATA or SCSI*, your Motherboard, RAM, should be ok. If you can install Win7 onto that PowerEdge from a single non-RAID drive you should be good to proceed. If this is the case, your problem lies with the internal or external RAID configuration. That usually means a failed controller if embedded in the Motherboard hardware, or a bad cable, or something as simple as not loading the correct RAID configurator or RAID drivers through the Dell PowerEdge setup as mentioned. At least you'd know whether you have a Motherboard failure or not.

Have you ever run Win 2008 server or any other server OS on this PowerEdge successfully before, or is it a brand new server out of the crate? You didn't tell us the history, so we are left to guess.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## rkothari (Jan 21, 2015)

I am having windows server 2012 on one machine for which i want to upgrade to windows server 2012 R2. Firstly i created a RAID, and then boot up with CD-ROM but after some progress showing some error, then now I booted the same with bootable pendrive but after selcted standard option it is not showing any disk partition and showing the same error as no drives were found.

Wen i run the above command of diskpart and list disk it is showing the list of only one entry and that is of my pendrive. 

Pls help me with this, as when i am booting with DVD it is showing the disk which are to be format but when i am booting with bootable pendrive it is not showing any drives.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

rkothari please do not hijack anyone else's thread. It's best to start your own thread or maybe a Mod will move this to your own thread.


> Firstly i created a RAID, and then boot up with CD-ROM but after some progress showing some error


 What is the error?
If you just want to upgrade to *R2*, you do not have to do a clean install. Though, it's best to always have a current backup. Tips for an easy upgrade from Windows Server 2012 to Windows Server 2012 R2 - TechRepublic You also have the choice of doing a one time roll back the changes if it doesn't go well.
What type of RAID did you create? RAID 0 striped set, RAID 1 Mirror? How many HDD's do you have? You need more then one depending on the RAID utility you are doing. Is this a Hardware RAID controller? Or is it Software? 
Boot the computer, if you have a Hardware RAID controller, it will have it's own Bios after the PC's Bios has loaded. Here you can check your RAID array and see if all drives are recognized. If it is a software RAID, boot into *Setup* (Bios) are all HDD's showing here?


----------



## rkothari (Jan 21, 2015)

I have created RAID 1 and i am having a HDD of 275 GB on blade of my VM and while booting from DVD the error it is showing is " Windoes installation encountered an unexpected error. verify installation sources are accessible and restart the installation Error Code: 0xC0000005.

And while booting from USB it is not showing any RAID and asking for storage driver.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

RAID 1 requires a minimum of 2 HDD's, one HDD will be mirrored to the other. You cannot do a RAID 1 with one HDD. Once RAID 1 is created, the secondary drive will not be accessible since it is going to Mirror the first drive. 
If using VMWare you would log into ESX console to configure your VM Mirror. About Roy: Create additional vmfs volume if you have more then one raid disk
Can I setup a software RAID in Windows 7 using Virtual Hard Disks? - Super User


----------



## rkothari (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 4 HDD in my VM and all are visible while booting with DVD, but the same are invisible while booting it from USB.

My area of concern is that whether some divers are missing while i create a bootable USB drive or some other is miising.kindly help


----------

